# Avic Avic likes booty being touched



## rinascritters (Dec 29, 2019)

Recently got a new pink toe from a local pet store, I have had her for about a week and was testing her mood earlier today by giving her butt a little tap. She was very calm so I gave her another tap and she didn't react. I gave her abdomen a little pet and she seemed to react like a cat or dog, she picks up her booty and leans into it. I know what you're thinking, she's hairing me. I have had tarantulas all my life, as have my parents, and what she's doing isn't a defense mechanism. We haven't seen it before. I kept doing it throughout the day and she did the same thing.

Idk about all of you but I personally handle my T's. I know it's a controversial thing but when you're safely handling them I don't see a problem. I was trying to get her on my hand and the way she reacted was pretty interesting; she would tap her pedipalps and two front legs on my hand and then back away. She always finds a way around my hand. I don't want to agitate her so I didn't continue doing it. She's incredibly docile and friendly, I've never had a T react to the feeling of my palm like that. I know that many tarantulas don't like the texture and whatnot of our skin. It sounds a lot more sus that I mean to make it sound, but I have no other way to describe either thing she's doing. 

Does anyone have any insight on her mannerisms?

Reactions: Dislike 6 | Disagree 2 | Funny 5 | Popcorn 1 | Face Palm 4


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 29, 2019)

IMO it sounds like a raised abdomen defence posture. I'd be wary of giving any future Ts "mood checks" by touching them, you never know if you're going to get a feisty spider that will whirl around and tag you. 

As for her pedipalp tapping I don't know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rinascritters (Dec 29, 2019)

Rigor Mortis said:


> IMO it sounds like a raised abdomen defence posture. I'd be wary of giving any future Ts "mood checks" by touching them, you never know if you're going to get a feisty spider that will whirl around and tag you.
> 
> As for her pedipalp tapping I don't know.


I've had T's for a long time and have seen many different kinds of threat postures, this was not one.


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 29, 2019)

Avics don't flick their urticating hairs, they rub them against the offending intruder. Your spider isn't "liking" it, s/he is trying to use its first-line defense (urticating setae) against you. I would stop lest you develop a severe reaction to that specific type of hair

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 29


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 29, 2019)

Pyroxian said:


> Avics don't flick their urticating hairs, they rub them against the offending intruder. Your spider isn't "liking" it, s/he is trying to use its first-line defense (urticating setae) against you. I would stop lest you develop a severe reaction to that specific type of hair


Never heard of voluntary hairing before lol! That is definitely what the t is doing 
Surprised that it didn't launch the poop cannon!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Dec 29, 2019)

I agree with Pyroxian. You are being haired. Avicularia species possess type 2 urticating hairs (setae) which are not typically “kicked” from the opisthosoma. Instead they are passively rubbed against a perceived threat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Informative 1


----------



## rinascritters (Dec 29, 2019)

Dandrobates said:


> I agree with Pyroxian. You are being haired. Avicularia species possess type 2 urticating hairs (setae) which are not typically “kicked” from the opisthosoma. Instead they are passively rubbed against a perceived threat.





Brachyfan said:


> Never heard of voluntary hairing before lol! That is definitely what the t is doing
> Surprised that it didn't launch the poop cannon!





Pyroxian said:


> Avics don't flick their urticating hairs, they rub them against the offending intruder. Your spider isn't "liking" it, s/he is trying to use its first-line defense (urticating setae) against you. I would stop lest you develop a severe reaction to that specific type of hair


So like I said, she's not hairing me. I have seen what this looks like, I've seen lots of different tarantulas hair me and my family when we are changing their water dishes or tong feeding them or attempting to handle them. It's not a defensive thing, that's also what I thought at first.

Reactions: Dislike 6 | Disagree 4 | Funny 4 | Sad 1 | Optimistic 1 | Face Palm 5


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 29, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> So like I said, she's not hairing me. I have seen what this looks like, I've seen lots of different tarantulas hair me and my family when we are changing their water dishes or tong feeding them or attempting to handle them. It's not a defensive thing, that's also what I thought at first.


How many times have you been haired by avicularia?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rinascritters (Dec 29, 2019)

Brachyfan said:


> How many times have you been haired by avicularia?


Not many times. Our arboreals are a lot less likely to hair us


----------



## Patherophis (Dec 29, 2019)

@rinascritters Do You mean something like this ?






cause that is how being haired by avic looks like

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 7 | Informative 3 | Award 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 29, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> I've had T's for a long time and have seen many different kinds of threat postures, this was not one.


Just checking! My immediate thought when I read your description was a more raised abdomen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 29, 2019)

Patherophis said:


> @rinascritters Do You mean something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that clip. I was just searching for that exact video so you saved me some time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rinascritters (Dec 29, 2019)

Patherophis said:


> @rinascritters Do You mean something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, no. Thats not what she was doing. That's why I was caught off guard. I'm considering that she was hairing me but maybe in a really weird way? You know how some T's just do weird stuff or do normal stuff but in a unique way? Still dont know because I have absolutely no irritation.


----------



## Kitara (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm going with hairing too.  As adorable as it is to think about, T's don't have emotions. They don't "like" stuff. They have instincts.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Pyroxian (Dec 29, 2019)

I certainly don't want to suggest that you do it again just for video, but I think a video clip would go quite a long ways toward clearing up any question as to whether this is defensive hairing or some other behavior. 
Also keep in mind that it is not at all unusual for it to take several exposures to a given type of setae before really bad irritation is seen, and it's also common for different people to have very different levels of reaction to different setae types. For instance, my son will be practically clawing his skin off if he contacts anything that was in his L. parahybana enclosure, while I have no detectable reaction (yet) - I was sifting through a bucket of coco fiber bare-handed when he yelled "Dad, stop! That's the old substrate from the lp!" ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 29, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> she picks up her booty and leans into it.





rinascritters said:


> Again, no. Thats not what she was doing.


Care to amend your original description then?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ExotiPet (Dec 29, 2019)

T's  are nothing like a dog or cat... they only see you as a threat no matter how much you handle them or want to think otherwise. What yours is doing may seem different but it's not. Since you have owned T's your entire life you have probably built an immunity to the hairs and they don't itch, or maybe he/she isn't releasing enough to affect you. 

I'm with you though on handling them, when careful they are a joy to have climbing on you. I've always handled our more docile species and never had a drop or bite.


----------



## Asgiliath (Dec 30, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> So like I said, she's not hairing me. I have seen what this looks like, I've seen lots of different tarantulas hair me and my family when we are changing their water dishes or tong feeding them or attempting to handle them. It's not a defensive thing, that's also what I thought at first.


This is such a mess but you also really shouldn’t tong feed. T could break a fang or both even on wooden ones.



ExotiPet said:


> T's  are nothing like a dog or cat... they only see you as a threat no matter how much you handle them or want to think otherwise. What yours is doing may seem different but it's not. Since you have owned T's your entire life you have probably built an immunity to the hairs and they don't itch, or maybe he/she isn't releasing enough to affect you.
> 
> I'm with you though on handling them, when careful they are a joy to have climbing on you. I've always handled our more docile species and never had a drop or bite.


 Y E T

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Minty (Dec 30, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> Recently got a new pink toe from a local pet store, I have had her for about a week and was testing her mood earlier today by giving her butt a little tap. She was very calm so I gave her another tap and she didn't react. I gave her abdomen a little pet and she seemed to react like a cat or dog, she picks up her booty and leans into it. I know what you're thinking, she's hairing me. I have had tarantulas all my life, as have my parents, and what she's doing isn't a defense mechanism. We haven't seen it before. I kept doing it throughout the day and she did the same thing.
> 
> Idk about all of you but I personally handle my T's. I know it's a controversial thing but when you're safely handling them I don't see a problem. I was trying to get her on my hand and the way she reacted was pretty interesting; she would tap her pedipalps and two front legs on my hand and then back away. She always finds a way around my hand. I don't want to agitate her so I didn't continue doing it. She's incredibly docile and friendly, I've never had a T react to the feeling of my palm like that. I know that many tarantulas don't like the texture and whatnot of our skin. It sounds a lot more sus that I mean to make it sound, but I have no other way to describe either thing she's doing.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on her mannerisms?


You are anthropomorphising your tarantula. There is no such thing as a 'friendly' tarantula. It is absolutely a defence mechanism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 12 | Award 3 | Winner 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 30, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> I have had her for about a week and was testing her mood earlier today by giving her butt a little tap. She was very calm so I gave her another tap and she didn't react. I gave her abdomen a little pet and she seemed to react like a cat or dog, she picks up her booty and leans into it.


So you poked a spider repeatedly, but...



rinascritters said:


> she would tap her pedipalps and two front legs on my hand and then back away. She always finds a way around my hand. *I don't want to agitate her so I didn't continue doing it.*


If you're not agitating her, what exactly do you think you're doing then? Can't say that I could name a single animal that likes to be poked by another creature thousands of times its size.



rinascritters said:


> Does anyone have any insight on her mannerisms?


You asked for insight, and you were given just that only to immediately tell everyone how wrong they are. Even when provided with a video of exactly what you described. So then you're not really asking for insight, you're asking for justification. If you haven't picked up on it yet, you're not going to find that justification on these forums. Handling is unequivocally, undeniably stressful for a tarantula at best and harmful at worst. You're going to do what you want, I understand that. But honestly, don't try to preach handling. It's just going to turn into an issue that will get the thread locked.

It's alright if you're new to the hobby. There's absolutely no shame in it, so long as you learn from more experienced members. And given that you're still referring to a spider as a "pink toe" tells me that you're still relatively new, because any serious keeper avoids common names like a the plague. Even if it's an unidentified Avicularia, just call it that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 12 | Love 2 | Award 1 | Winner 2


----------



## EtienneN (Dec 30, 2019)

Tarantulas are not like mammals. They cannot be habituated to form attachments to their keepers. The most you can hope for is that they will learn to ignore you when you go into their enclosures for feeding and maintenance.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Colorado Ts (Dec 30, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> Recently got a new pink toe from a local pet store, I have had her for about a week and was testing her mood earlier today by giving her butt a little tap. She was very calm so I gave her another tap and she didn't react. I gave her abdomen a little pet and she seemed to react like a cat or dog, she picks up her booty and leans into it. I know what you're thinking, she's hairing me. I have had tarantulas all my life, as have my parents, and what she's doing isn't a defense mechanism. We haven't seen it before. I kept doing it throughout the day and she did the same thing.
> 
> Idk about all of you but I personally handle my T's. I know it's a controversial thing but when you're safely handling them I don't see a problem. I was trying to get her on my hand and the way she reacted was pretty interesting; she would tap her pedipalps and two front legs on my hand and then back away. She always finds a way around my hand. I don't want to agitate her so I didn't continue doing it. She's incredibly docile and friendly, I've never had a T react to the feeling of my palm like that. I know that many tarantulas don't like the texture and whatnot of our skin. It sounds a lot more sus that I mean to make it sound, but I have no other way to describe either thing she's doing.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on her mannerisms?


You've got to video this and show it. I would love to see it.


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 30, 2019)

Some specimens can be more calm and tolerable with interactions compared to others, but tarantulas as pointed out, are no mammals that think it is cosey to be touched

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 30, 2019)

Here we go again... Haven't I reed this kind of claims before? No evidence from the OP...no  bass notes in tune to follow... The thread should simply be closed! End of discussion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FrDoc (Dec 30, 2019)

Harry Haller said:


> Here we go again... Haven't I reed this kind of claims before? No evidence from the OP...no  bass notes in tune to follow... The thread should simply be closed! End of discussion!


Ditto!  And thank goodness for the ignore button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 30, 2019)

There's a button for ignore-ance? Where?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arachnopets (Dec 30, 2019)

Harry Haller said:


> There's a button for ignore-ance? Where?


Indeed, there is. Simply *click here*. *

*


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 30, 2019)

Ok, thanks. I will click it now. Thought I'd better reply first tho.


----------



## Kitara (Dec 30, 2019)

Arachnopets said:


> Indeed, there is. Simply *click here*.


Whoh check that out. Thanks!! Usually I just roll my eyes and move along, but good to know that's an option.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 31, 2019)

Every time I water my A. geniculata she jumps at the water stream. So clearly she wants me to bathe her, right?

Reactions: Cookie 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 31, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Every time I water my A. geniculata she jumps at the water stream. So clearly she wants me to bathe her, right?


Same as my P saz!


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 31, 2019)

Brachyfan said:


> Same as my P saz!


Do you bathe it? which brand of shampoo do you use?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 31, 2019)

P s(p)az will only use PETA certified shampoo. 

https://www.peta.org/living/personal-care-fashion/best-cruelty-free-drugstore-shampoos-conditioners/

And he always cleans his mess up by refilling his bath with substrate! So thoughtful!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 31, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> I've had T's for a long time and have seen many different kinds of threat postures, this was not one.


Abdomen pointing/waggling/rubbing are common _Avicularia_ defense postures.  Many new keepers misinterpret that and claim their pinktoes like to be "petted."




rinascritters said:


> Still dont know because I have absolutely no irritation.


You might not be sensitive to Avic hairs -- yet.  Repeated exposure increases the likelihood that you will sensitize to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Award 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 31, 2019)

And.....it appears the fire is out. Or at least contained

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 31, 2019)

Oh god here we go again. 

Theraphosids don't like to be touched. Ever. No, not even yours. 
If you have decades of experience with Theraphosids, you know this. And you would also know you don't 'tap' your spiders because they.do.not.like.to.be.touched. Ever. 

Anyone up for a replay of Festes and Wellenough? 

Oh, and Happy New Years!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 31, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Anyone up for a replay of Festes and Wellenough?


I am obligated to post this whenever it comes up.












Festes the Rockin' Pinktoe



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 28, 2018
__ 6
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
festes
humor
meme
versicolor

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1 | Winner 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Dec 31, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> I am obligated to post this whenever it comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting for that! Made my day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 31, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> Abdomen pointing/waggling/rubbing are common _Avicularia_ defense postures.  Many new keepers misinterpret that and claim their pinktoes like to be "petted."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So like, I was wondering the other day how effective this method of hairing can be... and since apparently people are so unaffected by the hairs that they don’t even know it’s defensive behavior, then it must just not work.


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 31, 2019)

Moakmeister said:


> So like, I was wondering the other day how effective this method of hairing can be... and since apparently people are so unaffected by the hairs that they don’t even know it’s defensive behavior, then it must just not work.


I think it's probably most effective as a retreat lining, if some predator went sniffing or pawing into the retreat.  It would probably be hellish to get them in your eyes or your respiratory tract.

I react pretty strongly to Avic hairs.  My worst hairing experience of all my tarantulas was when I was too lazy to put on gloves when cleaning out the enclosure of my mature female that had passed away, and I pulled out the webbing with my hands.  My hands and forearms itched like mad for 2+ weeks, and my fingers were noticeably swollen.

I also recently managed to get molt hairs on me a couple weeks ago, and the itching has only recently stopped.


----------



## EulersK (Dec 31, 2019)

Moakmeister said:


> So like, I was wondering the other day how effective this method of hairing can be... and since apparently people are so unaffected by the hairs that they don’t even know it’s defensive behavior, then it must just not work.


Remember that setae have evolved specifically to harm certain predators more than others. There's a reason just about every species has a different take on setae, even those in the same genus. 

My guess would be that Avic setae are targeted at birds. Further, the "rubbing" would work quite well if they're already in the beak of a predator. Evolving the kicking reflex wouldn't do a whole lot for extremely fast predators such as birds, while lumboring and sniffing mammals would be much more affected by a cloud. That is all based on pure speculation, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 31, 2019)

Moakmeister said:


> So like, I was wondering the other day how effective this method of hairing can be... and since apparently people are so unaffected by the hairs that they don’t even know it’s defensive behavior, then it must just not work.


Not to mess with your theory, but I get very much affected by Avic hairs 
The only reason I can keep this species is because they don't kick, and I am not stupid enough to handle her. Maintenance is a.... Well, you get the idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 31, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> My worst hairing experience of all my tarantulas was when I was too lazy to put on gloves when cleaning out the enclosure of my mature female that had passed away...


Similar story here, except replace "lazy" with "stupid/forgetful" and with a T. stirmi  I was literally grabbing dirt by the hand full before I realized my palms were burning.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 31, 2019)

rinascritters said:


> So like I said, she's not hairing me. I have seen what this looks like, I've seen lots of different tarantulas hair me and my family when we are changing their water dishes or tong feeding them or attempting to handle them. It's not a defensive thing, that's also what I thought at first.


Avicularias have a different way of hairing you as mentioned before. Also I highly discourage handling your Ts as this creates unnecessary stress to the T and the risk of you dropping or the T bolting off into the great unknown. Also, while there is no way to tell a T’s emotions, I’m sure that the happiest T will likely be tucked away in its burrow after a meal. 



Patherophis said:


> @rinascritters Do You mean something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is literally the most adorable thing I have ever seen, it looks like a little teddy bear/puppy wiggling its butt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 2, 2020)

Yannoe, I feel a perverse sense of pride in having been there when the bass guitar debacle took place . It's like a part of AB history now, and I'd bet it has had more callbacks than any thread that I can remember. It may be one of the most- if not THE most - legendary threads to exist here. And I've been here quite a while and have seen and participated in some good ones. Can 't recall creating any classics, though. Wait, "The Stupidity Isle" one I made in the Watering Hole wasn't too bad.... but it was intentionally goofy, not a train-wreck.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jan 3, 2020)

SonsofArachne said:


> Do you bathe it? which brand of shampoo do you use?


Same stuff I use. Main and tail....does that make me weird....uh oh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 3, 2020)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Yannoe, I feel a perverse sense of pride in having been there when the bass guitar debacle took place . It's like a part of AB history now, and I'd bet it has had more callbacks than any thread that I can remember. It may be one of the most- if not THE most - legendary threads to exist here. And I've been here quite a while and have seen and participated in some good ones. Can 't recall creating any classics, though. Wait, "The Stupidity Isle" one I made in the Watering Hole wasn't too bad.... but it was intentionally goofy, not a train-wreck.



After recalling the "Stupidity Isle" thread, I decided tonight to revisit it. Which was fittingly kind of stupid. I got the warm fuzzies reading it, and decided to provide a link. it goes back a long ways, and has a few participants that I became very fond of. And maybe a knob or two. 

I created the thread in response to one created by a long-gone member who created a thread called (I think) "Are you erudite?" The individual considered himself to be quite the intellectual. Of course, he also seemed to be a sociopath. So the thread was my answer to his pomposity. 
And it ended up becoming a lot of fun with ironically, a lot of clever posts.

https://arachnoboards.com/threads/a...stupidity-island-under-new-management.103101/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 4, 2020)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> After recalling the "Stupidity Isle" thread, I decided tonight to revisit it. Which was fittingly kind of stupid. I got the warm fuzzies reading it, and decided to provide a link. it goes back a long ways, and has a few participants that I became very fond of. And maybe a knob or two.
> 
> I created the thread in response to one created by a long-gone member who created a thread called (I think) "Are you erudite?" The individual considered himself to be quite the intellectual. Of course, he also seemed to be a sociopath. So the thread was my answer to his pomposity.
> And it ended up becoming a lot of fun with ironically, a lot of clever posts.
> ...


Found the thread you're referring to:
https://arachnoboards.com/threads/the-whos-the-most-erudite-member-thread.96879/

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 4, 2020)

Yep, that's the one. How...erudite of you to track it down!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jan 4, 2020)

Guys the dude hasn't responded for 2 pages, probably time to stop replying here and go to DMs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

